# Ryzen 2000 (Zen+) Taktpotential - Ryzen 5 2400G mit 4,5GHz



## Philairflow (11. Februar 2018)

Die kommenden Ryzen 2000 sollen bekanntlich höher takten. Ich bin über reddit auf diesen Screenshot gestoßen:

https://www.overclockers.ua/news/cpu/121768-ryzen-5-2400g-3dmark-4500mhz-1.png

Ein Ryzen 5 2400G taktet hier mit 4,55 GHz.

Ist das realistisch? Ist es das was man von Ryzen 2000 erwarten kann? 4,55 GHz auf einem Ryzen 7 2800X wären natürlich super.


----------



## gaussmath (11. Februar 2018)

Wird der 2400G nicht noch in 14LP produziert?


----------



## Philairflow (11. Februar 2018)

Laut pcgh ist der Ryzen 5 2400G bereits mit Pinnacle Ridge Kernen ausgestattet:

AMD Raven Ridge: Ryzen 5 2400G & 3 2200G unterstutzen schnellen DDR4-RAM

Diese werden in 12LP gefertigt:

Pinnacle Ridge: Ryzen 2000 und Zen 2/3 erklart - Golem.de

Zitat:  "Der Auftragsfertiger nennt eine um mindestens 10 Prozent höhere Geschwindigkeit bei gleicher Leistungsaufnahme und eine um 15 Prozent gestiegene Transistordichte bei gleichen Metal-Layern. Hintergrund dafür ist etwa das 7,5T- statt 9T-Design der verwendeten Bibliotheken."

14 LP gab es bei Ryzen doch gar nicht oder? Ryzen 1000 ist 14 LPP

LP müsster für Leading Performance und LPP für Low Power Plus stehen.


----------



## azzih (11. Februar 2018)

Ist das realistisch?

Keine Ahnung das Ding ist noch nicht erschienen. Wäre aber zumindest gut für AMD, da Intels Vorsprung bei Spielen auch stark durch den deutlich höheren Takt zustande kam. Wenn man da Anschluss findet, wäre man schon viel dichter dran. Ausserdem auch gut für die Mainboards, bisher gabs bei Ryzen wenig Grund ein teures OC Board zu kaufen, weil bei den Prozessoren taktmässig sowieso sehr früh nix mehr ging.


----------



## Philairflow (11. Februar 2018)

Meine Vorhersage falls es realistisch ist:

Wenn ein Ryzen 5 2600/X 4,5 - 4,6 Ghz erreicht dann ist Coffee Lake nicht mehr attraktiv.

Die aktuelle Dynamik im CPU Markt finde ich jedenfalls super


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (11. Februar 2018)

Moment mal. Raven Ridge besteht doch nur aus einem Zen Vierkerncluster, oder? Dann dürfte ja das gesamte Infinity Fabric wegfallen, oder irre ich mich da?
Letzten Endes würde das heißen, dass Raven Ridge deutlich weniger Transistoren hat, als es noch bei Summit Ridge der Fall war. Demnach liegt es durchaus im Bereich des Möglichen, dass der Takt deutlich zunehmen kann.
gRU?; cAPS


----------



## lutari (11. Februar 2018)

Bitte bringt Chipdesign und Fertigung nicht durcheinander.
Selbst ein Ryzen 1000 sollte bei einer verbesserten Fertigung ein Taktplus erhalten.
Raven Ridge soll dagegen zusätzlich noch Verbesserungen gegenüber der 1000er-Serie erhalten haben.
Trotz des Namens ist 12LP kein Shrink, sondern eine verbesserte Version von 14LPP.


----------



## barmitzwa (11. Februar 2018)

Philairflow schrieb:


> Meine Vorhersage falls es realistisch ist:
> 
> Wenn ein Ryzen 5 2600/X 4,5 - 4,6 Ghz erreicht dann ist Coffee Lake nicht mehr attraktiv.
> 
> Die aktuelle Dynamik im CPU Markt finde ich jedenfalls super



naja da würde ich als jemand der zu 95% zockt dann doch lieber den 6x 5GHz Intel holen 

aber sehr schön dass es voran geht, da stimme ich zu


----------



## gaussmath (11. Februar 2018)

So wie es ausschaut, wird Raven Ridge noch im 14 nm FinFET Verfahren hergestellt, soll aber schon diverse Architekturverbesserungen erhalten haben. Insofern wundert mich der hohe Takt in dem Link. Sollte das stimmen, dann müsste Zen+ ja nochmals höher taktbar sein...


----------



## onlygaming (11. Februar 2018)

gaussmath schrieb:


> So wie es ausschaut, wird Raven Ridge noch im 14 nm FinFET Verfahren hergestellt, soll aber schon diverse Architekturverbesserungen erhalten haben. Insofern wundert mich der hohe Takt in dem Link. Sollte das stimmen, dann müsste Zen+ ja nochmals höher taktbar sein...



Wenn AMD wirklich den Hammer rausholt und 4,6-4,7 Ghz bei Zen+ möglich macht wäre das unglaublich aber geil  
Glaube jedoch das bei 4,4 unter gesunden Spannungen schluss ist. 

Bald wissen wir mehr


----------



## gaussmath (11. Februar 2018)

Wenn ein solch hoher Takt trotz 14 nm möglich ist, wäre das fantastisch und deutet daraufhin, dass einige "Bremsen" in der Architektur gelöst wurden. Wenn Zen+ da noch ein Schippe drauflegen kann, kann Intel sich warm anziehen...

...natürlich nicht performancemäßig, aber preislich und bezogen auf die Anzahl der Kerne im Mainstream.


----------



## Aerni (11. Februar 2018)

ihr glaubt doch selbst nicht das die 8 kerne mit über 4,5Ghz an den start bringen.


----------



## onlygaming (11. Februar 2018)

Mehr als 4,5 Ghz kann ich mir nur unter Extrem OC vorstellen, vllt hat der 2800X einen XFR Turbo bis 4,4-4,5 Ghz aber das war es dann auch.

Sollte AMD aber wirklich so stark auftreten kann sich Intel in der Tat warm anziehen.


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (11. Februar 2018)

Aerni schrieb:


> ihr glaubt doch selbst nicht das die 8 kerne mit über 4,5Ghz an den start bringen.



Von 8 Kernen spricht ja auch niemand, genau das ist ja der Witz an der Geschichte.
gRU?; cAPS


----------



## Philairflow (11. Februar 2018)

Ich denke im schlechtesten Fall bringt Ryzen 2000 die 10% mehr Takt, die man bei Globalfoundries verspricht. Das wären dann immerhin auch 4,4 GHz auf allen Kernen. Wenn dann noch Verbesserungen dazukommen wird es eng für Intel. Gerade der Ryzen 5 2600 wird dann richtig Druck machen. Ein 8700K ist im Verhältnis dann wieder zu teuer.


----------



## cryon1c (11. Februar 2018)

Je nach dem was man macht. Für Gamer? Ja, da ist der i7 zu teuer, egal ob 8700k oder auf dem 2066 Sockel als i7/i9.
Für Streamer, Youtuber, kreative Köpfe usw? Für die ist Ryzen 7 1700er mit OC das Non-Plus-Ultra aktuell aber mit Abstand wenn man über Preis/Leistung redet. Und der i7 8700k wenn man über Leistung redet ohne auf die Enthusiastenplattform abzurutschen die dann richtig teuer wird^^


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (11. Februar 2018)

Abwarten und Tee trinken. Nach wie vor sind es bisher nur die Vierkerner, die so hohe Frequenzen gezeigt haben. Ob das Sample übertaktet ist, weiß auch keiner.
Es wäre schön, wenn AMD ein wenig den Takt nach oben schrauben kann, denn die pro-Takt-Leistung von Summit Ridge war schon ziemlich gut. Schauen wir mal, was draus wird.
gRU?; cAPS


----------



## Philairflow (11. Februar 2018)

cPT_cAPSLOCK schrieb:


> Abwarten und Tee trinken. Nach wie vor sind es bisher nur die Vierkerner, die so hohe Frequenzen gezeigt haben. Ob das Sample übertaktet ist, weiß auch keiner.
> Es wäre schön, wenn AMD ein wenig den Takt nach oben schrauben kann, denn die pro-Takt-Leistung von Summit Ridge war schon ziemlich gut. Schauen wir mal, was draus wird.
> gRU?; cAPS



Na ja wie gesagt, die 10% die Globalfoundries für den Prozess verspricht erhoffe ich mir dann schon. Bei weniger wäre ich etwas enttäuscht muss ich zugeben.


----------



## cryon1c (11. Februar 2018)

Philairflow schrieb:


> Na ja wie gesagt, die 10% die Globalfoundries für den Prozess verspricht erhoffe ich mir dann schon. Bei weniger wäre ich etwas enttäuscht muss ich zugeben.



Ist trotzdem Lotterie, AMD wird die Dinger schon knapp ans Limit jagen - so lange die stabil laufen. OC ist dann wie beim Ryzen nicht mehr so wirklich drin.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (11. Februar 2018)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Ist trotzdem Lotterie, AMD wird die Dinger schon knapp ans Limit jagen - so lange die stabil laufen. OC ist dann wie beim Ryzen nicht mehr so wirklich drin.



Der 8auer legt dann noch 200Mhz obendrauf und dann landet man bei 4,6-4,7ghz


----------



## lutari (11. Februar 2018)

cPT_cAPSLOCK schrieb:


> Ob das Sample übertaktet ist, weiß auch keiner.



Doch das weiß man. Das sind OC-Werte.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (11. Februar 2018)

der Typ hier hat 4,0GHz mit 1,35V stabil gehabt ... darüber ging aber nicht viel

10 Stunden Ryzen 5 2400G Live Testing! 

der GPU Part is aber garnich schlecht


----------



## lutari (11. Februar 2018)

10 Stunden ist wirklich Wahnsinn.
Ich kenne leider sein Mainboard nicht. Wie gut ist es bei OC?
"ASRock AB350 GAMING K4 FATAL1TY "

Benutzt er einen Stock-Kühler? Wenn ich mir seine Temperaturen ansehe, dann könnte auch einfach der Kühler das Problem sein.


----------



## ASD_588 (11. Februar 2018)

Bei 3:13 kann man sehen das die leistung bei 4ghz  einen 6700K 4ghz entspricht.

YouTube

Hab mal selber einen test gemacht, mit meinen als vergleich.
                ............single....  multi 

i7 2600K    385.....      1951      4,0ghz
i7 2600K 449..... 2192   4,5ghz
2400g          473,5..   2541,7
6700k         474.....      2377




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Philairflow (11. Februar 2018)

Also handelt es sich bei dieser APU zwar um Pinnacle Ridge Kerne die allerdings im alten Fertigungsverfahren 14 LPP gefertigt werden?

Wenn ja, dann sind 4,5 Ghz unrealistisch und die 4 Ghz aus dem Video wohl richtig.

Die Leistung pro Ghz sieht aber sehr gut aus. Ryzen 2000 wird bestimmt wieder ein Erfolg


----------



## ASD_588 (11. Februar 2018)

> Also handelt es sich bei dieser APU zwar um Pinnacle Ridge Kerne die  allerdings im alten Fertigungsverfahren 14 LPP gefertigt werden?



im video stehen 14nm aber ob es die selbe fertigungsart wie beim aktuellen ist wissen wir wenn er drausen ist.


----------



## Cross-Flow (11. Februar 2018)

lutari schrieb:


> 10 Stunden ist wirklich Wahnsinn.
> Ich kenne leider sein Mainboard nicht. Wie gut ist es bei OC?
> "ASRock AB350 GAMING K4 FATAL1TY "
> 
> Benutzt er einen Stock-Kühler? Wenn ich mir seine Temperaturen ansehe, dann könnte auch einfach der Kühler das Problem sein.



Das Mainboard ist, aus P/L Sicht gesehen, der Oberhammer. Aktuell das einzige B350 Board welches CBS hat ( nachdem Asus es beim B350 Strix wieder entfernt hat ).



cPT_cAPSLOCK schrieb:


> Moment mal. Raven Ridge besteht doch nur aus  einem Zen Vierkerncluster, oder? Dann dürfte ja das gesamte Infinity  Fabric wegfallen, oder irre ich mich da?
> Letzten Endes würde das heißen, dass Raven Ridge deutlich weniger  Transistoren hat, als es noch bei Summit Ridge der Fall war. Demnach  liegt es durchaus im Bereich des Möglichen, dass der Takt deutlich  zunehmen kann.
> gRU?; cAPS



Raven Ridge hat einen CCX, an stelle des zweiten nimmt die Vega dessen Platz ein. Die IF ist natürlich auch bei RR vorhanden denn diese stellt z.B. die Verbindung mit dem Ram her. Selbst wenn die CPU nur 1 CCX und sonst nichts hätte braucht man die IF für die Kommunikation nach aussen.

Die Zen Kerne in RR sind gepimte SR Kerne, allerdings nicht so stark gepimt das sie sich Zen+ aka SR nennen dürfen.

Die 4,5 GHz ( was nun mal 3,14 x Daumen 10 % vom 4,1 Ghz XFR des 1800X sind ) dürften im Boost 2.0 schon anliegen -> Gaming: Understanding Precision Boost 2 in AMD ... | Community

Zen+, SR, 2800X oder wie auch immer die CPU am Ende heißen mag wird sich mit den 8C/16T wie die großen LGA 2066 CPUs verhalten. Unter Vollast werden um die 3,9 Ghz - 4,0 Ghz anliegen - bei Last auf 1 - 3 Kernen könnte es bis auf 4,5 Ghz hoch gehen. Im Prinzip wird OC überflüßig es sei denn man möchte allcore auf 4,3 Ghz oder ähnliches kommen. 

Wenn wir nun durch die Bank weg Skylake performance bekommen ( durch die Verbesserungen am Kern, an den Chaches, am IMC etc. ) und obendrauf einen gute Schippe mehr Mhz gepackt wird ist alles in Butter. Mehr als man von Zen+ eigentlich erwarten könnte / sollte / whatever.


----------



## gaussmath (11. Februar 2018)

Hm, wenn man sich das Video anschaut, hat sich eigentlich nichts getan, weder an der IPC noch an der Taktbarkeit.


----------



## Cross-Flow (11. Februar 2018)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Hm, wenn man sich das Video anschaut, hat sich eigentlich nichts getan, weder an der IPC noch an der Taktbarkeit.



Naja laut dem Vid haben wir @ 4 Ghz die selbe Leistung wie nen Haswell @ 4,4 Ghz und an der Taktbarkeit kann sich auch nichts ändern da es immer noch SR Kerne sind. Das war doch klar das RR nichts mit SR gemeinsamm hat


----------



## gaussmath (11. Februar 2018)

Bei welchem Benchmark? Beim CB Single Core hat sich nichts getan...


----------



## Cross-Flow (11. Februar 2018)

Was heist es hat sich nichts getan? Dir ist klar das der RR CCX nur 4 Mb LvL3 Chache hat? Diese "APU" ist ja kein High-End performance Chip.  CPU + Vega in einem 65 Watt Korsett, die Vega krallt sich auch etwas an Rambandbreite und Latenz und dazu kommt der beschnittene LvL3 Chache.

Der Chip Taktet mit 3,6 Ghz, eine APU für den Mainstream. Das ist der gleiche Takt den wir bisher nur bei den AM4 Topmodellen gesehen haben.

Da hat sich schon richtig was getan. Erst recht wenn man bedenkt das das Ding 130 € kostet ...


----------



## RawMangoJuli (11. Februar 2018)

aus 169$ werden sicher nicht 130€ (zumindest nich am Anfang)


----------



## lutari (12. Februar 2018)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Bei welchem Benchmark? Beim CB Single Core hat sich nichts getan...



Bei CPU-Z wirkt er etwas stärker als der Ryzen 1000. Bei CB hatte ich auch keine Steigerung bei gleichem Takt erwartet.


----------



## Cross-Flow (12. Februar 2018)

CPU-Z Benchmark würde ich jetzt nicht unbedingt anführen wenn es um RR geht -> 3DCenter Forum - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - AMD - Raven Ridge APU: Zen-Cores, Vega-GPU, DDR4, 65W, 2017

Allerdings ist es auch so das wenn sich RR mit weniger Cache besser als SR schlägt das ein sehr gutes Zeichen ist für PR.


----------



## lutari (12. Februar 2018)

Genau das meine ich. Wenn der 2400G bei gleichen Takt einen SR schlägt, dann ist es beeindruckend.

CB scheint auch auf Cache zu gehen. Ich habe gerade nach Benchmarks von Ryzen 1400 und Ryzen 1500X geschaut und der Ryzen 1400 ist auf der Seite 10% langsamer gewesen, aber der Takt unterschied sich nur um 200 MHz.


----------



## Duvar (12. Februar 2018)

YouTube


----------



## Cross-Flow (12. Februar 2018)

32gb ddr4 2666 okay - aber warum gibt er der APU nur 2 GB Vram ab  Ernsthaft? Wie soll ich den Mann ernstnehmen?


----------



## gaussmath (12. Februar 2018)

Da CB cachelastig ist, hätte ich eine Steigerung erwartet. Ihr sprecht zwar alle davon, dass der Cache beschnitten wurde. Tatsächlich ist aber der Zugriff bei SR innerhalb eines CCX Moduls jenseits der 4MB langsam. Bei einem Cross-Zugriff (inter CCX) ist es sogar noch langsamer.


----------



## FrozenPie (12. Februar 2018)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Da CB cachelastig ist, hätte ich eine Steigerung erwartet. Ihr sprecht zwar alle davon, dass der Cache beschnitten wurde. Tatsächlich ist aber der Zugriff bei SR innerhalb eines CCX Moduls jenseits der 4MB langsam. Bei einem Cross-Zugriff (inter CCX) ist sogar noch langsamer.


Aber immer noch um Welten schneller als Daten aus dem Arbeitsspeicher zu holen, weil sie nicht mehr in den Cache passen


----------



## gaussmath (12. Februar 2018)

Je nach Szenario kann es besser sein, ein 8MB Packet in 2x4MB aufzuteilen, statt das 8MB Packet im größeren aber langsameren Cache zu halten. Ich habe das tatsächlich so gehandhabt und bin damit sehr gut gefahren. Ich habe die Packetgröße sogar auf 3-3.5MB beschränkt. Und bei AVX bringt der L3 ohnehin nichts...


----------



## FrozenPie (12. Februar 2018)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Je nach Szenario kann es besser sein, ein 8MB Packet in 2x4MB aufzuteilen, statt das 8MB Packet im größeren aber langsameren Cache zu halten.


Du müsstest mir jetzt mal erklären wo es schneller ist, von einem 8 MB Paket 4 MB im sehr schnellen Cache und 4 MB im Arbeitsspeicher zu haben, anstatt 4 MB im sehr schnellen Cache und die anderen 4 MB im immer noch schnellen anderen Cache


----------



## lutari (12. Februar 2018)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Da CB cachelastig ist, hätte ich eine Steigerung erwartet. Ihr sprecht zwar alle davon, dass der Cache beschnitten wurde. Tatsächlich ist aber der Zugriff bei SR innerhalb eines CCX Moduls jenseits der 4MB langsam. Bei einem Cross-Zugriff (inter CCX) ist es sogar noch langsamer.



Geschätzt sollte der halbe Cache ca. 5-10% kosten und wenn RR das bei gleichen Takt auffangen kann, dann ist es doch eine Leistung. Bei dem Benchmark von CPU-Z liegt der 2400G@4 GHz auf dem Niveau eines i7-6700K. Wenn die Werte stimmen, dann ist es doch wirklich beeindruckend und mehr war nicht zu erwarten.


----------



## Philairflow (12. Februar 2018)

Wann dürfen die Tests zum 2400G veröffentlicht werden?


----------



## FunkyMaster (12. Februar 2018)

Philairflow schrieb:


> Wann dürfen die Tests zum 2400G veröffentlicht werden?


Heute sollten eigentlich die Tests kommen.  Warte auch schon gespannt darauf.


----------



## gaussmath (12. Februar 2018)

FrozenPie schrieb:


> Du müsstest mir jetzt mal erklären wo es schneller ist, von einem 8 MB Paket 4 MB im sehr schnellen Cache und 4 MB im Arbeitsspeicher zu haben, anstatt 4 MB im sehr schnellen Cache und die anderen 4 MB im immer noch schnellen anderen Cache



Ja, gerne. Angenommen, der Speicherzugriff auf den schnellen L3 Cache (4MB) dauert im Mittel 40ns, auf den langsameren L3 aber 60ns im Mittel. Das Laden eines 4MB Paketes aus dem Hauptspeicher dauert 1000ns. N sei die Anzahl der Speicherzugriffe auf den L3. 

Laufzeit Szenario 8MB ist N*60ns. Ab welchem N lohnt sich die Aufteilung? 

N*40ns + 1000ns <  N*60ns <=> N*60ns - N*40ns > 1000ns  <=> N > 1000/20 = 50 

Die Zahlen sind willkürlich und sollen nur das Prinzip verdeutlichen. Voraussetzung dafür ist, dass man die Abarbeitung (bezogen auf die Daten) aufteilen kann.


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (12. Februar 2018)

FunkyMaster schrieb:


> Heute sollten eigentlich die Tests kommen.  Warte auch schon gespannt darauf.



AMD-NDAs fallen i.d.R. um 15:00.
gRU?; cAPS


----------



## FrozenPie (12. Februar 2018)

gaussmath schrieb:


> N*40ns + 1000ns <  N*60ns <=> N*60ns - N*40ns > 1000ns  <=> N > 1000/20 = 50


Kann sein, dass ich gerade auf dem Schlauch stehe, aber mal rein der Logik halber (unter Ausklammerung von parallelen Datenzugriffen, sowie etwaiges Streaming von Datenteilen):

Wenn wir jetzt rein vom Zugriff ausgehen, dann müsste auf das Paket, wenn es vollständig im Cache liegt (Sowohl langsam als auch schnell) in 40ns + 60ns = 100ns zugegriffen werden können, bei jedem Zugriff.
Liegt nun die eine Hälfte im RAM und die andere im Cache wären das bei *jedem* Zugriff 40ns + 1000ns, weshalb es niemals schneller sein könnte, als wenn alle Daten im Cache liegen (egal welchem, solange schneller als RAM).

Deine Rechnung geht halt gerade davon aus, dass nur einmal auf den RAM und ansonsten auf den Cache zugegriffen wird


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (12. Februar 2018)

Und ob ihr wirklich richtig steht... 
AMD Ryzen 3 2200G & 5 2400G im Test: Desktop-APUs mit starker Grafik aber ohne Lotzinn - ComputerBase
tadaaaaa


----------



## Philairflow (12. Februar 2018)

Ok das mit dem Lot ist naja...

Aber die 4,55 GHz gehen anscheinend wirklich via BLCK OC! In diesem Test lief die CPU bei 4,55 GHz mit 112,52 MHz BLCK:

AMD Ryzen 5 2400G review: a heady mix of CPU, graphics, and overclocking power | PCGamesN

Bei Ryzen war BLCK OC bisher eigentlich nicht möglich. Da scheint sich etwas verändert zu haben. 4,55 GHz im alten Fertigungsverfahren ist eine Hausnummer.

AMD’s Raven Ridge APU overclocks to 4.56GHz on air... in its sleep | PCGamesN

Komische Sache wie er das rausgefunden hat. BLCK OC mit Raven Ridge erlaubt kein Mainboard. Deshalb kann er das in Moment nicht nachprüfen.


----------



## gaussmath (12. Februar 2018)

@FrozenPie: Ja, du stehst auf dem Schlauch. 

Die Datenpakete werden aufgeteilt. Das kostet Nachladezeit. Diese holt man aber wieder rein, weil die getrennte Abarbeitung jeweils schneller ist als vorher.


----------



## gaussmath (12. Februar 2018)

WTF, wieso kann man über BLCK übertakten, aber über den Multi nicht kaum?? Und was soll der Blödsinn mit der Wärmeleitpaste?


----------



## ASD_588 (12. Februar 2018)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Und was soll der Blödsinn mit der Wärmeleitpaste?



AMD Ryzen 5 2400G review: a heady mix of CPU, graphics, and overclocking power | PCGamesN


> Though the Raven Ridge chips do have much higher thermals than previous  Ryzen CPUs. That's partly down to the extra GPU silicon, but also  because AMD have opted for the cheaper, nonmetallic thermal interface  material (TIM) in the design.




AMD Ryzen 5 2400G und Ryzen 3 2200G im Test: Die ersten Ryzen-2000-Modelle kommen mit RX-Vega-Grafik


> Apropos zur Qual: So empfanden viele  Enthusiasten Intels Schritt von einem mit der CPU verlötetem  Heatspreader hin zu einem nichtmetallischen Wärmeleitmittel. Diesen  Schritt geht AMD mit den neuen Ryzen 5-2400G und Ryzen 3-2200G ebenfalls  und verzichtet zudem auf ein Offset für die angezeigte CPU-Temperatur.  Diese sollte nun der tatsächlich in der CPU herrschenden Wärme  entsprechen. In ein Mini-ITX-Gehäuse eingebaut und nur durch den  Boxed-Lüfter gekühlt, trieb Prime 95 mit in-Place Small-FFTs die  Temperatur rasch über die Marke von 90 Grad Celsius. Mit einem  potent(er)en Luftkühler (Scythe Orochi) versehen, blieb die Temperatur  mit gerade einmal 63,5 °C jedoch im absolut üblichen Rahmen und lässt  noch genug Luft für's Übertakten.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (12. Februar 2018)

Mich würden die 35w Modelle interessieren....  Ein 2200GE mit 35W könnte meinen E-350 (Zacate) HTPC in Rente schicken. Gibt es dazu eigentlich offizielle Infos? Oder was meint ihr, wann damit zu rechnen ist??


----------



## 45thFuchs (13. Februar 2018)

Nur die Windows Uhr tickt falsch nach dem Sleepbug.
4.5 Ghz unvalid.
YouTube


----------



## gaussmath (13. Februar 2018)

Hab ich schon mitbekommen. Hätte mich auch schwer gewundert.


----------



## DaStash (14. Februar 2018)

Philairflow schrieb:


> Ok das mit dem Lot ist naja...
> 
> Aber die 4,55 GHz gehen anscheinend wirklich via BLCK OC! In diesem Test lief die CPU bei 4,55 GHz mit 112,52 MHz BLCK:
> 
> ...



Krass, der kickt ja den 7700K mit dem OC weg.^^

P.s. Ok, ein Anzeigefehler, ne warte mal, der Ryzen kann die Zeit manipulieren? 

MfG


----------



## gaussmath (15. Februar 2018)

DaStash schrieb:


> Krass, der kickt ja den 7700K mit dem OC weg.^^
> 
> P.s. Ok, ein Anzeigefehler, ne warte mal, der Ryzen kann die Zeit manipulieren?
> 
> MfG



Zeitreisen mit Ryzen jetzt möglich...


----------



## DKK007 (15. Februar 2018)

Ich nehme die Zeit, wo Speicher und GPUs wieder günstig sind.


----------

